

Ask HN: Best startup or business podcasts/interviews? - lionheart

I was working out at the gym today and I realized just how much dead time I am wasting when I could be learning something. Instead of listening to music I can learn more about business and marketing.<p>So I wanted to know: what are your favorite sources for audio business knowledge? A series of podcasts? Interviews? Audio books?<p>Maybe we can all find something new to listen to during out free time.
======
teej
I'll stick my head out and endorse Andrew Warner's stuff on
<http://mixergy.com>

He has a mixed reputation on Hacker News
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=AndrewWarner>) because of his "dubious"
past business, but his interviews are good. I only listen to about 20% of what
he puts out, but what I do consume I find very compelling.

------
jwt
Venture Voice is awesome, there some 50+ hour-long podcasts.
<http://www.venturevoice.com/>

------
nir
Stanford's "Entrepreneurial Thought Leaders" podcast might interest you. The
quality's uneven, my favorite is Steve Blank's (customer development) talk.
Mitch Kapor and Shai Agassi were pretty interesting as well.

------
czcar
I just finished listening to 'how to get rich' by dennis felix, which is a
good light, humorous book. Take everything with a pinch of salt, but
mixergy.com has some good stuff. Ecorner.stanford podcasts are all pretty damn
good, harvardideacast and knowledge@wharton are interesting but not to the
same level. Can also recommend venturehacks and venturevoice podcasts for
customerdev/marketing entrepreneurial stories.

I listen primarily when running or at gym, killing two birds...

------
camcaine
I just listened to "Secrets of Self-Made Millionaires" ebook by Brian Tracy.
You can find it on iTunes. Short and a fun listen.

------
aditya
iinovate: <http://iinnovate.blogspot.com/>

